# Vexilar FL8 upgrade opinions



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm thinking about upgrading my sonar. Options on what brand/model to get. Also best store/sites to buy from?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It comes down to Bells, Whistles and $$$$...


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Dyson92 said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading my sonar. Options on what brand/model to get. Also best store/sites to buy from?


I use my older Vexilar as a backup. My primary is a Lowrance Ice Machine. Cool stuff


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

It all depends what you want out it. Power, zoom, dual frequency transducer, etc. It's like Ford vs Chevy.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Marcum lx-5 hands down. I have 2 just in case 1 brakes down. Www.Reedsports.com fishusa.com


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Gotta buy 2 Marcums. Because they do break down...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

No they don't ray! They win tournaments!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dyson92 said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading my sonar. Options on what brand/model to get. Also best store/sites to buy from?


Mark at marks bait has a bunch for sale, was in there last night. I think most are used but he has each brand and style. Worth a look. I got my vex from him a few years ago. Works like a charm


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Mark at marks bait has a bunch for sale, was in there last night. I think most are used but he has each brand and style. Worth a look. I got my vex from him a few years ago. Works like a charm


My old Vexilar is one of the early models. It's got 300,000 miles on it. It's been dropped out of a truck, left over night on the ice and went through an 8 inch hole in 30' of water and retrieved the next day. Long story, don't ask. But it works as good today as the day it came out of the box. It's just that my Lowrance has more bell & whistle. These products have come a long way. Lots of good stuff out there. Regardless of what I'm buying (TVs, washer/dryer/ computers, etc.) the first thing I ask the sales guy is "Which one of these brands has been returned the most?" It will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

If you upgrade to a flasher type definitely upgrade to the flat screen type. My fl-20 is 10xs better than the 18 for that reason alone. Imo.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I do like my Fl-20. I think it is totally worth a little extra coin to have zoom


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Buy the best you can afford. I still have my older FL8 with almost every add on with it, now a backup. I bought a flx28 a couple years back and it was the best thing I've bought. I can see fish that are laying in the silt on the bottom. Also if I'm tipping with minnows I can tell if it's still on the jig.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw the FLX-28 when I was in Iowa several years ago. The rep showed me the functions. I think it’s the best on the market.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have Vexs, but the new humminbird helix ice machines are my next one. Flasher, graph, Gps all in one, hi def, chirp


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I run the H-Bird 35. It is as simple as it gets. The zoom feature on it is no different than looking at the full water column. It shows my jig and shows fish........... does all i need, but looking to upgrade myself. 

In all my reading/watching reviews, the Vex's have a good zoom feature and nice thin lines to show better definition and separation of marks. The FLX-28 sure looks like the sh!t. That said though, i can't help but keep going back to look at the H-Bird Helix 5. Couple hundred less and get the graph along with GPS and mapping capabilities. I am with guppygill and will most likely end up with a Helix when i do make the jump.

I never see anyone on here talk about how much they love their Helix Ice. Any members actually have one they use on the ice?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I bought the soft pack conversion kit from factory outlet for my 'bird 597 w/the mapping card and that set-up works great for me.It gives you an education on reading the marks on your graph by watching what you catch when the fish move in on your rig.My friend has the helix 5 with the same results and no complaints.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I am set in my ways, just couldn't find anything that made me want to get away from a Vex. I looked at all of the units available extensively before buying another vexilar, FLX-28 a couple of weeks ago. I have owned FL-8, 12, 20, 22HD and now the 28.

I do still have my Lowrance 68C ice machine also.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

quackpot said:


> Buy the best you can afford. I still have my older FL8 with almost every add on with it, now a backup. I bought a flx28 a couple years back and it was the best thing I've bought. I can see fish that are laying in the silt on the bottom. Also if I'm tipping with minnows I can tell if it's still on the jig.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Outstanding!Cant wait to use mine!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

If you have any interest in moving to a digital unit, I would suggest giving the Helix a hard look. The new G2 units have a lot of enhancements, and can use a new chirp ice transducer with an adjustable frequency (cone angle 15 – 21).


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fish2Win said:


> Marcum lx-5 hands down. I have 2 just in case 1 brakes down. Www.Reedsports.com fishusa.com


My lx7 has been bada$$ also. Great units.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I had a FL-22, then Quackpot had to show me his new FLX28 !!! WOW is all I can say !!!! Vexilar stands the rigors of hardcore ice addicts. It’s durable and proven. And the service department is second to none.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Many fishermen have a tendency to purchase more bells and whistles than they need. The serious tournament fisherman needs the latest and best information electronics available. I have used my FL-8 with great results both Erie and Inland. I will say a friends FL-18 is sharper and clearer but we both mark the same fish when in a two man shanty. I had my 8 refurbished by Vexilar for less than $50 including shipping and it is a bit clearer due to internal dust. Think hard about what you REALLY NEED before purchasing any of the great units available.


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Many fishermen have a tendency to purchase more bells and whistles than they need. The serious tournament fisherman needs the latest and best information electronics available. I have used my FL-8 with great results both Erie and Inland. I will say a friends FL-18 is sharper and clearer but we both mark the same fish when in a two man shanty. I had my 8 refurbished by Vexilar for less than $50 including shipping and it is a bit clearer due to internal dust. Think hard about what you REALLY NEED before purchasing any of the great units available.


Thanks Shortdrift, I think I'm sticking to the FL-8 this year.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Vexilar might have some refurbished FL-8 units for sale.


----------

